# Fiber Choice vs. Fiber Con



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

Does anybody have any experience with either of these fiber supplements? I am currently using Fiber Choice. Don't know if it's helping, but I don't think it's hurting, either. I just saw that Fiber Con has calcium added to it, so I was wondering if it might be better to use. I am already taking a calcium supplement as well, so maybe it wouldn't do any good to switch. The other reason I'm apprehensive about trying Fiber Con is that it is insoluble fiber, and I don't tolerate insoluble fiber in fruits or lettuce very well. Fiber Choice is soluble fiber and I seem to tolerate it ok.


----------



## Stall Stalker (Mar 4, 1999)

I'm afraid I don't have to much to offer regarding your response, however, I have found "oat" based fibers and "fruit" fibers are the best. Corn and Wheat are harsh on IBS'ers.I also take many vitamins like "aloe vera", "flax oil", B-12, peppermint pills.....these help me.Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## A-HappySpiritBuddy (Apr 14, 2002)

I'm new to this website and have just been cruising all around it. I was diagnosed with IBS in Dec. 2001. After learning about it's symptoms, I realize that I've suffered from it for 40 years (I'm 55). Your question about FiberCon and FiberChoice. I tried Fiberchoice and it didn't do much for me. My doctor kept telling me that I need fiber to help control the urgent "D". I have switched to Metamucil, only I take much more than is suggested on the container. I take 1 heaping tablespoon twice a day. It seems to help in that the "D" isn't runny anymore. My doctor has also prescribed Paxil to help my emotions, and Levbid twice a day. For me, this Levbid seems to be helping with the spasms and urgency. It's still a problem, but not quite so urgent anymore.You might want to try the Metamucil, or just psyllium husks plain.


----------

